# Offspring Color



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello,
I have a Fantail pair which has some grey & Black marks on its tail. The Offspring was looking to have more black all over its body but now its turning to me more silverish.......wonder what I will get when it grow big......

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aTY4yXjDE1erVsJ2DxrAxw?feat=directlink

This is the pic of the parents


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It would be better if you can post a picture of the baby itself


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The gray colored bird is either lavender or milky. I'm guessing milky, which is recessive, so unless the other bird is carrying it, you'll get blacks. Or at least I'm assuming it's milky black. If the milky bird is red, then you won't just get blacks.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Today it seems like reddish gray.......its been raining all day here due to depression and light is very bad. I do not have my Camera (Nikon D1000, which can shoot in dark) and my phone is also sent to repair....I do not have any Camera as of now but will post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I realy have a differcult time with fan tails as their gene pool is loaded with so many modifiers, what I think you have here are what is called tail marked. * GEORGE


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

BTW, the grand parents were White and Brown.......
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IKc76DUYZSVKaouzoIWnZg?feat=directlink


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The 'brown' bird looks more like recessive red, so that still doesn't help much. If it's getting some reddish tint to it, then it's probably a lavender (spread ash-red).


----------

